

Ask HN: Which is the best static blog generator? - apas

I've been running my blog, apas.gr, on WordPress since 2008.<p>I now want to start a new subdomain kind-of blog, for notes and more general stuff. But I'd like it to be based on a static generator like Jekyll or Stacey.<p>So, which is the best static blog generator out there? Preferably writing posts with Markdown.<p>Thanks, HN.<p>--btw: for some unknown reason stacey couldn't work
======
tomfakes
I've used Webby in the past: <http://webby.rubyforge.org/> \- you can use your
current text editor to create content and it has rsync built in to copy the
generated site to a server somewhere

